# Browning BDM



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

I came across a nice little browning BDM 9mm today. I can't find too much info on them...does anyone have experience with them? What's the value?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

A decent Browning product - designed to compete in the competition for the FBI's new pistol after the Miami shoot out. It wasn't selected (the S&W 1076 in 10mm Auto won).

Browning made the BDM for about 7 years and sold them only on the civilian market.

Probably somewhat difficult to find mags or leather for it - but a decent pistol in 9mm


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Browning_BDM:thumbsup:

They have a following. Sig folks seem to like them.


----------



## Glockfan (Feb 7, 2012)

they are nice guns but I prefer my high power lol


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Glockfan said:


> they are nice guns but I prefer my high power lol


One of these days I will have to pick up an original Hi-Power. There's something about the classic model that is timeless and untouched compared the the Browning BDA or BDM. I also wouldn't mind picking up a CZ-75 eventually, but that's another discussion.


----------



## Glockfan (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah the cz-75 is also really good but theres just somthing about having a Browning. If you like high powers or clones check out the arcus 98


----------

